# New Chino & Shadow photos



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Here are the latest Chino and Shadow photos. I hope you like them


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There really isn't anything cuter than cuddling pictures!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Judy!
Such Precious Babies! 
You actually managed to get some Great shots of Shadow!
I love the one where she's sleeping, and how her little paws are tucked!
Chino and Shadow cuddling, is just to PRECIOUS!!
Wonderful update!
Sharon


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh wow, Chino is still in protective mode with his front leg holding Shadow close.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Marie-I agree. I love to find them cuddling. They are so sweet like that!

Sharon-I like that one too. It's not easy getting Shadow to stay still for photos 

Jeff-Chino does that a lot. He is very protective of Shadow.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Great pics! You have two very lovely kitties there.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

They are beauties! My favorites are the cuddling ones. I love when animals are that comfortable with one another.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Time Bandit and Deb!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Aw, they're gorgeous.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

They are meant to be together! Such lovely photos of them! Very expressive little faces. &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Nuliajuk & Speechie!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awwww...what cuties! They look so peaceful and quiet in those pictures (as I glare at my howling monkeys). How fortunate they get along so well!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh what an adorable pair! 
Any chance I'll get a hug from Chino too? ? They are both so sweet, Judy.  And I do see a hint of fangs from Chino. They have both grown up so much!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Mochas Mommy-we are very fortunate indeed! They do have their more "active"moments too. Right now it sounds like a herd of elephants is running around the condo. 

TabbCatt-Chino is such a lovebug. He will give you a big hug if you ever visit.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

One more of Chino that I forgot to post


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
That's Adorable! Love Chino's sleep pose!
S.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Sharon!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

They look like pals...sweet.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you furryfriend!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Judy, I'm always gonna be a Chino and Shadow fan for LIFE! I always love seeing your updates with pics of them


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you TC, that is very nice of you!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

OO! Such a pair. They look like playmates and partners in crime!!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Kurt, they are definitely partners in crime!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It's amazing how they've bonded over the last year! They're so snuzzly!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, I noticed this thread a few days ago but didn't have time to take a peek. So I'm here to take a peek and discover that it's already a month old. !!!! 

I never get tired of seeing pics of your two. That first pic of Chino just melted my heart. Those eyes! Even in the pics where you can't even really see his face, a sense of peace and tranquility just emanates from him. 

I see the little Shadow imp was finally tuckered out enough for you to get a good pic. SO cute when they sleep curled up like that.  

Big brother Chino with his foreleg casually thrown over Shadow, and Shadow looking so content to be sitting with him like that, oh my goodness. They should be therapy cats. Actually, you wouldn't even need them - just bring the pictures!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Kurt, we are so happy that they get along so well. They are very bonded.

Patty-I think Chino would make a good therapy cat. He is very sensitive and affectionate and he loves everyone. 
Shadow isn't quite as affectionate but she is very sweet and easy going. She never gets upset.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh you should definitely look into therapy work with Chino! I did that with my last Italian greyhound, Tara, and it was so rewarding for her and me.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

To me, Chino *is* a therapy cat, regardless of how it manifests. It's just who he is.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeff, I so agree! Chino has been a therapy cat for us. He has such a warm and loving personality.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Deb-I should look into it.


----------

